# need to look good in 2 days! help



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

just been offered (literally just got off the phone) some modelling work for a website, shoots on monday. Im normally in good shape but been ill the last week so not been working out and been eating junk food. At the moment i look quite flat and a little watery/bloated (not on AAS atm, just from over doing carbs and being completely sedentary over the last week). Basically need to lose as much water, glycogen as possible and look toned.

Heres my thoughts neck a few T5's tonight and tomorrow to stem appetite and give me the stimulus to exercise (still not feeling 100%).

No carbs, (possibly some metformin, made me ill last time tho).. not sure how much it will effect my physique, probably not enough time.

Light full body workout tonight (just body weight exercises), 1 hours cardio before bed.

Fasted cardio in the morning then gym afternoon, full body workout, 1 hours cardio before bed.

Fasted cardio monday morning, then light full body workout just before the shoot

Questions; you think this is even possible lol?

However you respond to the above im guna try anyway, so

Should i dehydrate myself tomorrow night, monday morning?

What kind of diet would you suggest?

Actually the best question is, If you had to attempt this what would you do?

Oh yh don't bother flaming me, i know whatever i do isn't going to make that much difference, but i need the money and im going to do it anyway.. so please help me rather than telling me how stupid i am


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do as you have put and drink some wine .


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

wine the night before? what about monday morning, leading up to the shoot?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lots of guys sip wine back stage on comp day.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

i think wine in the morning is best? could be wrong but thats what ive heard/experienced.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

should i still be doin fasted cardio monday morning though?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes you need rid of the water also wine drys you up .


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't think hand models had to worry about their abs?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

dandelion root dries you out a treat.

take a capsule every 2 hrs, and down 2 gallons of water per day


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i think the no carb thing is a bad idea if you dont want to look flat. just do some fasted cardio on T5s or ephedrine and some high volume weights and then carb up before the shoot...and wine


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> I didn't think hand models had to worry about their abs?


haha


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ALR said:


> dandelion root dries you out a treat.
> 
> take a capsule every 2 hrs, and down 2 gallons of water per day


would that not be counterproductive? drinking lots of water and taking a direutic (sp?)


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Get a spray tan and draw some abs on with gayliner sorry mean guyliner


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

no, drinking lots of water causes your body to flush out the extra its holding. the dandelion root just accentuates this effect


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

synthasize said:


> i think the no carb thing is a bad idea if you dont want to look flat. just do some fasted cardio on T5s or ephedrine and some high volume weights and then carb up before the shoot...and wine


Thing is i don't need to look like a bodybuilder, more like a swimmers physique. My main aim really is to lose as much water and glycogen as possible. i was wondering whether carbing up a little before the shoot would be beneficial, but if it bloats me im fu*ked


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Get a spray tan and draw some abs on with gayliner sorry mean guyliner


yh thats plan b


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ALR said:


> no, drinking lots of water causes your body to flush out the extra its holding. the dandelion root just accentuates this effect


got ya. Thanks


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C19H28O2 said:


> Thing is i don't need to look like a bodybuilder, more like a swimmers physique. My main aim really is to lose as much water and glycogen as possible. i was wondering whether carbing up a little before the shoot would be beneficial, but if it bloats me im fu*ked


it wont bloat you if you use the right carbs, i know you dont want to look like a bodybuilder, but depleting glycogen leads to a soft, flat look, so you need to replenish it before the shoot, ideally very near the shoot time. i would use something like waxy maize starch or vitargo


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

synthasize said:


> it wont bloat you if you use the right carbs, i know you dont want to look like a bodybuilder, but depleting glycogen leads to a soft, flat look, so you need to replenish it before the shoot, ideally very near the shoot time. i would use something like waxy maize starch or vitargo


unfortunately ill be unable to get either of those before monday, oats instead?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

pills, speed and sit ups


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

C19H28O2 said:


> unfortunately ill be unable to get either of those before monday, oats instead?


oats would be ok, a lot slower realease, but that should be fine, and maybe some fruit as well which might make you look fuller, but drinking a lot of water between now and then and then not drinking any a few hours before the shoot and pi55ing a lot would help i think


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

why lose glycogen!?!?!?! you will just look flat. u wanna dehydrate

glycogen deplete now then carb up


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

waxy maise starch is also known s corn starch, available for 1/10th the price in any supermarket.

it's like "hydrolysed collagen supplements" 180g for £19.29 from holland an barrett

150g gelatine available for £1.49 from sainsburys, lol.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, need last favour if anyones got time; please could you give me a sample diet from now leading up to the shoot

just done a quick full body workout (think ive over done it on the T5's, feels like my hearts guna jump out my chest)

I'm thinking pro shake with a little peanut butter, then 10pm 200g chicken & salad.. midnight 1 hours cardio then a casein pro shake

fasted cardio in morning, breakfast 5 egg whites + 2 full eggs, full body workout, pro shake, steak and brocolli, chicken salad, 1 hours cardio, 300g cottage with a rice + peanut butter... then a glass of wine .. bed

now im stuck??? shoots at 3pm when should i start carbing up and in what amounts? Incase you need stats to calculate, last check (about a month ago); 5 ft 10, just shy of 13 stone, BF approx 8-9%

If you think the above diet could be altered please advise (tbh if i could add a little carbs, especially before tomorrows gym session it would be much easier, although if it will have a detrimental effect i won't)


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

have some peanut butter with your pre-bed shake, slows the protein release down


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

synthasize said:


> have some peanut butter with your pre-bed shake, slows the protein release down


will do. what do you recommend for monday morning breakfast, dinner, pre-shoot?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Could be wrong but this is the basically what I did before one whilst looking at stuff on net about it;

*Cut carbs to a very low level prior to date in last 5 days

*Last 2 days drunk barely any water

*Very light cardio on the morning day, for 15 mins like 35% max - this also depends when the shoot is

*Peanut butter (max 2tsp) / cottage cheese night before

*Drink a bottle of wine before you go to bed, the drier the better.. , this made me look sooo ****in lean it was unreal.

*Relax.


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Basically no carbs from now to get your muscles begging for glycogen. tomorrow have a big big bowl of porridge to start the day so the body fully absorbs the glycogen and fills out your muscles. eat little carbs and loads of vitamin C ( Coffey to dehydrate the body) so pi$s all your water out so that your skin tightens up against the muscles so you look more vascular and ripped. No gym from today because, gyming will take drain the glycogen from the muscles (cardio is fine) . So your muscles with stay filled out with glycogen till you gym! cut water TODAY if the shoot is tomorrow at about 3, but leading up to 3, neck as much water as you can, you need to flush your system of water so get drinking (and i really mean get drinking)

can either have wine before bed or on the day, i find on the day worked best for me, say the shoot is at 3, have a few glasses around half 1/2o clock! usually you need about 5/6 days to prep for this so your rushed but you can give it a go!

best of luck let us know how you get on mate!


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

unit said:


> Basically no carbs from now to get your muscles begging for glycogen. tomorrow have a big big bowl of porridge to start the day so the body fully absorbs the glycogen and fills out your muscles. eat little carbs and loads of vitamin C ( Coffey to dehydrate the body) so pi$s all your water out so that your skin tightens up against the muscles so you look more vascular and ripped. No gym from today because, gyming will take drain the glycogen from the muscles (cardio is fine) . So your muscles with stay filled out with glycogen till you gym! cut water TODAY if the shoot is tomorrow at about 3, but leading up to 3, neck as much water as you can, you need to flush your system of water so get drinking (and i really mean get drinking)
> 
> can either have wine before bed or on the day, i find on the day worked best for me, say the shoot is at 3, have a few glasses around half 1/2o clock! usually you need about 5/6 days to prep for this so your rushed but you can give it a go!
> 
> best of luck let us know how you get on mate!


thanks mate, this is exactly what i needed. I'll post the pics once there ready.

thanks again, appreciate it


----------

